# starting issues



## 702Bullit (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a 2012 mahindra Max 28xl hydro that decided not to start today. It will run with key in start only then shuts off when released to run. Ignition switch acts up from time to time with no sound or just a relay sound. Keep in mind tractor has 55hrs and all saftety switches are working. I have checked switch and power to fuel and starter solenoids. With the ignition switch acting up before I suspect that. All fuses and wiring looks good. Any help or insight on troubleshooting would be greatly appreciated. Steve


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure if this might help or not, but borrow the wifes hair drier and warm up that key switch being careful not to burn anything, and see if it will work when it's warm....
Ps. don't let the wife know what you are up to!


----------



## 702Bullit (Jan 2, 2014)

Ill give it a shot.


----------



## 702Bullit (Jan 2, 2014)

Well heating didn't work. I checked all grounds power going to fuel pump and solenoid and even took ignition switch out and checked it seemed fine with meter.Switch has 3 wires so I bypassed it and hooked hot to battery and used another for start and it did the same thing as if the switch was hooked up .So still not sure if switch is the problem or what. Does a switch do anything to keep the tractor running or is basically there for starting and lights? This problem is frustrating. Please chime in if you think of something.


----------



## 702Bullit (Jan 2, 2014)

Fuel solenoid bad. I think I'm a certified Diesel mech now.


----------



## Tomdigi (Jun 10, 2014)

Same unit, same problem. Where is the solenoid located?


----------



## edwardgrey01 (May 17, 2014)

It sounds like a bad wiring or starter connections worn out. Corrosion can not only keep your battery from connecting, it can affect any electrical component, especially the ones exposed to the elements like the starter.


----------



## dabernathy (Jul 30, 2015)

I have a new Mahindra Max 28xl 2015 and had the exact same problem. It is in shop now getting fixed. I will post the repair solutions when I find what they are. Mine is under warranty and has less than 100hrs.


----------



## dabernathy (Jul 30, 2015)

Fuel solinoid was problem and was replaced as warrantee item by Mahindra.


----------



## gdsrvc (Apr 23, 2016)

Can you call me tomorrow, its urgent


----------



## Berni3 (Apr 30, 2020)

Wow, surprised to see that the Mahindra has these issues. I have a 28XL shuttle, i was moving some dirt, when all of a sudden the unit just stopped. There is nothing when trying to turn the key switch. Flashers work, no headlamps or turn signals, Battery was recently replaced, and verified connections good. Any ideas. It was getting dark, so I will check fuses.


----------



## Berni3 (Apr 30, 2020)

Tomdigi said:


> Same unit, same problem. Where is the solenoid located?


What did you find? Did your tractor have nothing when you turned the key, like the battery completely died?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I had the same thing one time. Thought the battery connection was tight, but it turned out it was not.


----------



## Berni3 (Apr 30, 2020)

Checked the battery terminals, all tight. As expected, the battery was changed out by the Mahindra shop a few months back...


----------



## Berni3 (Apr 30, 2020)

dabernathy said:


> I have a new Mahindra Max 28xl 2015 and had the exact same problem. It is in shop now getting fixed. I will post the repair solutions when I find what they are. Mine is under warranty and has less than 100hrs.


What did you find wrong. I may have the same issue. However not under warranty.


----------



## Berni3 (Apr 30, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I had the same thing one time. Thought the battery connection was tight, but it turned out it was not.


Well, after further troubleshooting, I replaced the negative battery based on several posts. After checking continuity thru out the electrical system, I haven't found any problems, other than a turn signal light wires that appears to have been eaten through by a mouse. I will repair them. But still no indicating lights or fuel haute response with the key in run. I managed to find a schematic online. It is helping me trace more connections. Is it possible that the NGK controller module could be bad? Load power goes to it prior to getting the signal to start...


----------



## Berni3 (Apr 30, 2020)

702Bullit said:


> I have a 2012 mahindra Max 28xl hydro that decided not to start today. It will run with key in start only then shuts off when released to run. Ignition switch acts up from time to time with no sound or just a relay sound. Keep in mind tractor has 55hrs and all saftety switches are working. I have checked switch and power to fuel and starter solenoids. With the ignition switch acting up before I suspect that. All fuses and wiring looks good. Any help or insight on troubleshooting would be greatly appreciated. Steve


----------



## Berni3 (Apr 30, 2020)

Now that I have resolved the power issues. I am having the very same problem. Tractor will start, but as soon as you go back to run, it dies.


----------



## Berni3 (Apr 30, 2020)

Berni3 said:


> Well, after further troubleshooting, I replaced the negative battery based on several posts. After checking continuity thru out the electrical system, I haven't found any problems, other than a turn signal light wires that appears to have been eaten through by a mouse. I will repair them. But still no indicating lights or fuel haute response with the key in run. I managed to find a schematic online. It is helping me trace more connections. Is it possible that the NGK controller module could be bad? Load power goes to it prior to getting the signal to start...


I found an open between the load relay and the fuse box. 12.9 volts at the fuse connection, nothing at the load relay. Made a jumper, wired it in, tractor started right up. Not going to tear into the wiring harness. Way to complex.


----------



## Berni3 (Apr 30, 2020)

What did you end up finding?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

dabernathy said:


> Fuel solinoid was problem and was replaced as warrantee item by Mahindra.


----------



## Berni3 (Apr 30, 2020)

Where is the fuel solenoid located?


----------



## Berni3 (Apr 30, 2020)

Well, I am happy to report that I got all the parts from Mahindra. I have replaced the complete wiring harness, starter switch and fuel solenoid. Took me all day but well worth it. I taped up all the areas where there was a possible entrance to water. Removing the seat and floor pans, allowed me to check for any damage and such. Nothing to find just a lot of dirt and debris. Cleaned out all the areas and repainted the bottom of the floor pans, being that they started showing some evident of corrosion. Other than that my Max 28 starter the first time I turned the key. Ready to get back to work.


----------

